# Any idea what this guy is?



## Whiskeyjack (Apr 28, 2014)

IMG_0302 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2014)

A bug?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, probably going out on a limb here but I'd say.. some kind of bug.  lol


----------



## Braineack (Apr 28, 2014)

not a dog is it?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 28, 2014)

looks like a hipster dung beetle


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 28, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> looks like a hipster dung beetle



If that were so wouldn't there be a beret of some sort involved?  Or at least a set of bongos?  Lol


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Apr 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a hipster dung beetle
> ...



I think he'd look more homeless chic as well. And he's clearly missing a scarf and an iphone.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 28, 2014)

Whiskeyjack said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



What're you talking about?


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 28, 2014)

Damnit. Everyone here beat me to it...

Awesome shot though


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like some type of Weevil ... or Snout Beetle.


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Apr 29, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Whiskeyjack said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Now all he's missing is a stache and a macbook to go with his iphone. I totally just made this my Facebook cover photo lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol it's the new fashion line, dereleect!


Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2014)

potato bug?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 29, 2014)

hahahaha ... this is funny  :thumbup:


----------



## jjtarnow (Aug 31, 2014)

General Patton Beetle?


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 31, 2014)

Eastern-Eyed Click Beetle.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

colorado beatle?


----------



## Borad (Sep 27, 2014)

It looks like a Diaprepes Root Weevil. On a website called Whatsthatbug it says "_it’s described as ‘a significant threat to both urban and agricultural trees and plants.’ If you see or catch one in California, call the California Dept of Food & Agriculture at 1-800-491-1899"_


----------

